
So where do I signup for Bootstrappers Anonymous? - MaysonL
http://www.fakepad.com/post/698662534/so-where-do-i-signup-for-bootstrappers-anonymous
======
MicahWedemeyer
Misleading title. Very little to do with bootstrapping. Instead, it's mainly a
discussion of iPhone/iPad owner psychology.

------
silvia77
Was hoping for more discussion around bootstrapping and being cheap as opposed
to iPhone development.

Is there anything wrong with being cheap? My company is currently barely
"ramen profitable" and being cheap is more of a necesity vs a choice.

Being able to lower your standard of living is a big part of being an
entrepreneur, we all need to be able to do it at some point.

------
jlcgull
Best paragraph:

''' Imagine the reaction when a company like Apple suddenly comes with devices
like iPhones and iPads that don’t feel like computers, don’t require nearly as
much maintenance & ‘Just work’. Or at least work enough. Imagine the reaction:
“Hey, tech doesn’t need to be difficult. Those nerds have been fooling us all
along. Screw them.”

'''

That one hits home! Ouch!!

~~~
c1sc0
I'm the author & while I think that particular post is one of the more
rambling entries, this part indeed summarizes how I generally feel about the
whole iOs debacle. While the long-term future probably is in html5 apps, right
now ordinary people are voting en masse with their wallets. Lots of nerds are
slow to wake up to this reality: the iPad is a device nerds love to hate and
normal people love to love.

